# All 5.0 pax now



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

Right.. all model citizens


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

I noticed that too, wtf. Saw a Lyft request at 4.37 the other day, Decline!


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Got a ping yesterday for a Lyft 4.0. Declined.

Seconds later a message appeared: You have lost your streak bonus.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

All 5.0 means to me is a brand new rider. I would value a 4.9 more than a 5.0

Its worse with lyft as many share codes with each other for the $20 off first ride code. During spring break more the week before and after st pattys I don't pick up any 5.0 xl or plus/lyft xl unless there is a 45+

If its lux or luxsuv, I would pick up a -5.01


----------

